# Advice about Beans for Specific to Brewing.



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi to all, I am relatively new to all the various bean roasts, I was wondering if anyone could advise me on a good Bean specific to V60, Chemex, Aeropress, French Press, you get the idea, I have found that Roasters that offer beans that can be used for any method have a taste that is random or chocolate based and for me masking the rest of the flavours that are supposed to be present, maybe it's my fault, anyway I am after a decent bean that can offer a brew that has very distinctive fruit flavours, just had Arcangel - Bolivia from Foundry which was sensational for any method, any help or recommendations would great.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Personally I'd steer away from darker roasts for V60 & Chemex but they can work well in Aeropress & French press.

It's hard to recommend "a bean" because, in a few weeks, it will be gone.

Avoid beans with "random & "chocolate" in the notes. 

"Masking the flavours that are supposed to be present"? Does this mean that you are not accessing the flavours on the packet of beans you are using, or thinking that there are flavours that should be there despite them not being on the pack? If the former, start a thread next time you encounter this and maybe we can sanity check your method.

I find Talor & Jorgen's light beans good for drip, they provide simple taste notes that are usually achievable.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark8805 said:


> I have found that Roasters that offer beans that can be used for any method have a taste that is random or chocolate based and for me masking the rest of the flavours that are supposed to be present.... just had Arcangel - Bolivia from Foundry which was sensational for any method, any help or recommendations would great.


I found it a bit odd you said you didn't want chocolate taste but then mentioned a Bolivian bean, which frequently have chocolate notes...as does the Arcangel?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Doubt you'd get any chocolate flavours with a Yirgacheffe. They typically have rather nice fruity notes.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I found it a bit odd you said you didn't want chocolate taste but then mentioned a Bolivian bean, which frequently have chocolate notes...as does the Arcangel?


It does have chocolate notes, however I found it to have very strong fruits rather than chocolate notes which ever way I brewed it, some of the beans I have been getting recently have been very bland which is why I asked about the fruit flavours above.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark8805 said:


> It does have chocolate notes, however I found it to have very strong fruits rather than chocolate notes which ever way I brewed it, some of the beans I have been getting recently have been very bland which is why I asked about the fruit flavours above.


OK, bland doesn't sound good & the fact that it seems to occur somewhat regularly suggests that it might be worth posting a thread next time it happens, with details of the brew method & recipe. If one bean in ten, or less, gives a poor result then it is more likely to be the bean. If it's more like 3/4 beans in ten, then it's worth reviewing your recipe.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd recommend looking for roasters roast beans to filter profiles or omni roasters who specify specific brew methods. As for particularly fruity coffees beans have you tried beans from African origin? Here are some fruity coffee beans I've enjoyed recently.

https://thegoodcoffeecartel.com/collections/coffee/products/colombia-el-penol-200g

https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/ethiopia/

https://www.maudecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/wegida-blue-washed-350g-ethiopia


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> OK, bland doesn't sound good & the fact that it seems to occur somewhat regularly suggests that it might be worth posting a thread next time it happens, with details of the brew method & recipe. If one bean in ten, or less, gives a poor result then it is more likely to be the bean. If it's more like 3/4 beans in ten, then it's worth reviewing your recipe.


I use 20g to 180g of water in the Aeropress and Clever Dripper, 26g in the Oomph to fill line and 24g in a single cup Cafetiere.

Bit reluctant to name companies beans, as you said it maybe my weights/brew methods maybe all wrong, the only other thing I will say is that I am a fan of strong coffee which may govern the weights I use for Aeropress and Clever Dripper.

.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark8805 said:


> I use 20g to 180g of water in the Aeropress and Clever Dripper, 26g in the Oomph to fill line and 24g in a single cup Cafetiere.
> 
> Bit reluctant to name companies beans, as you said it maybe my weights/brew methods maybe all wrong, the only other thing I will say is that I am a fan of strong coffee which may govern the weights I use for Aeropress and Clever Dripper.
> 
> .


Often the stronger you brew, the harder it is to get a decent extraction. You haven't mentioned the recipes, just the coffee & water weights (brew ratios).


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Often the stronger you brew, the harder it is to get a decent extraction. You haven't mentioned the recipes, just the coffee & water weights (brew ratios).


Recipes??? That's a new one on me, only a newbie when it comes to brewing coffee:starving:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark8805 said:


> Recipes??? That's a new one on me, only a newbie when it comes to brewing coffee:starving:


OK, the ratio tells us what the likely strength will be *if* you hit a certain level of extraction. But you can hit almost any level of extraction at a lot of ratios, depending on grind & time.

So you hold the coffee & water together for a known time. What is it?

How is your grinder set?

Presumably you are pouring water right off the boil onto the coffee?

A recipe typically has a desired outcome, like the flavour notes, do you fell you are achieving this? If not, describe what you are achieving and what you do/don't like about it (strength, clarity, sweetness etc).


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sadly I just want a cup of freshly brewed coffee that tastes real good, not into all the science behind it, do have the Sage Kettle so I am getting the correct water temperature and a Wilfa Grinder, then it's a case of reading peoples weights and timings, that's as far as I go really, do take more care of espresso brews, use a Sette 270W grinder and the Sage Dual Boiler and get wonderful results from that side of things.

Incidentally I did go to Adams & Russell in Birkenhead yesterday and bought 3 of their single origin beans, not tried them yet, when I got them home was alarmed to see that there was a run out date and not a roasting date, so all I can assume is work back 12 months from the BB/Use By date.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If your using a DB I'm surprised that you haven't noticed that what comes out taste and clarity wise depends on grinds, amount, time and ratio's etc.

I don't use any of the other methods you mention but why should they be any different? Basically they wont be.

John

-


----------

